# تعدد المعاني



## allen22

محتاجة كلمات تكون الكمة متعددة المعاني


----------



## Masjeen

عين.. لها 3 معاني
العين وتعني الجاسوس 
وتعني العين البشرية
وتعني عين الماء التي تفور من الأرض


----------



## Mahaodeh

في ويكاموس يوجد 20 معنى للعين.


----------



## shma

وأيضاً العين مدينة في دولة الامارات ...


----------



## سارا

كلمة كويس تعني تمام تعني بخير تعني جيد


----------



## Fragrant Rose

Masjeen said:


> عين.. لها 3 معاني
> العين وتعني الجاسوس
> وتعني العين البشرية
> وتعني عين الماء التي تفور من الأرض


 

و العين كذلك تعني الحسد.


----------

